# How much does changing the cars original color affect its value?



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

I am getting ready to start my restoration of my 1966 sport coupe. It has all its documentation including the original window sticker. Currently it has its second paint job which is badly faded so original paint isnt an issue here. It will be getting a nice new paint job but I am wondering if changing the color to a different 1966 standard GTO color would greatly affect the value or is it something I shouldnt worry about? I plan on keeping the car long term.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

On my 66, since the drive train was numbers matching I went back to the original color with a black vinyl top. I wanted the car to look like it did when it was new on the showroom floor. 

JMHO


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

if you are certain that you will have it for a long time then paint it whatever color you want.then when/if you sell it many years from now the value will most certainly be much higher,so the non-original color won't matter all that much.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The original color will matter no matter when you go to sell it. But if you plan on keeping it for more then the life of the paint job, then by all meens paint it the color you want.
Like 05GTO I repainted mine right back to the factory original color, not that I plan on selling it cause I don't, but I just happen to love love love the color it is.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Changing the factory color will hurt the bottom line price, certainly. Original color and numbers cars will be worth more, period. That said, I repainted my Signet Gold '67 convertible in the original color in 1986, and the car looked ok, but kind of faded into the background. I re-did it in 1993 using 1968 Flambeaux Burgundy paint (I liked the color..'68GTO). The car looked like a million bucks, and still does, in my opinion. I left my '65 Blue Charcoal when I redid it in 1985, because, like Rukee, I like the color and it still looks great. (May be my favorite GTO color!). I know a lot of people who "don't plan on selling it" who end up "having to sell it". It happens a lot. Paint it the color you want and enjoy the car. Yes, it will affect the value. Yes, it will look the way you want it to. You only live once.


----------



## aviate (Oct 5, 2009)

*changing paint colors*

figure about 15 to 20% reduction in value at resale time if changing from original color. That is if its still a factory color but just not THE original factory color. Just my observation from shopping for 65-66-67 GTO's over the last few months. But if you can live with that value change pick your color and enjoy it.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

basically its a question of would you rather drive something you love to look at or something you know is worth more money- I myself married for love


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

In my opinion it would depend on the original color. If the car is green with black interior, I would bet it would sell for more if it was re-painted a period correct red/ black or blue.
Those are the more desirable colors and it usually doesn't matter if it was original to the car.
Besides, you said you're going to keep it for the long term. Paint it any color you like.

I would stress keeping it a period correct color. The newer colors available today just don't look right on a muscle car. They do look cool on street rods though.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I think a newer color looks fine thats just my opinion though


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Crusty, your newer color looks sort of like Silvermist Grey from '64....but darker. Silver '69 is, I think, referring to "modern" colors like coral, day glo turquoise, etc. etc. All that Boyd Coddington street rod stuff. Your gunmetal color looks age-appropriate and contemporary at the same time. It's allmost as pretty as Blue Charcoal.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

....ALLMOST!! :cheers




Awe, who am I kidding, that looks freakin awesome crusty!! :cool


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

The original color of the car is Martinique Bronze and it has gold interior. The car has original 389 4 barrel engine, trans and all sheet metal. It has never been hit bad ( has a door dent and a small ding on the trunk) or molested in any way. To me it just seems like too much gold. I was thinking a barrier blue or marina turquoise with white interior or candlelight cream, black or the dark blue with gold interior. It will be arriving tomorrow then its off to transfer the title, get plates, insurance and maybe off to the restore guy #1 for an estimate this week. Thanks for all the good advice guys! :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Grabber, it depends on what condition the interior is to begin with. It seems multiple gold hues were being pushed by GM in '66 and '67, just like they are today by GM on pickups and cars. I have seen more gold '66 and '67 GTO's than other colors. My convertible was Signet Gold with a gold interior. Yuck. It did nothing for the car. The body lines, the chrome, the details all faded into the background. It was a "lot filler" car, not an ordered one. The car went unnoticed. Looking at the '67 color charts, it seems a GOLD interior was available with EVERY SINGLE body color in '67....(don't know about '66...but it's the same essentail vehicle)....You could get a gold interior with a Linden Green car, or a Burgundy car, or a Regimental Red car, etc. I have a relative who had a starlight black '67 Lemans Convertible with a Gold interior, and to me, it just looked wrong. Gold interiors are ok.....better than gold exteriors....Lessee..'66 GTO colors.....uhh...how about Starlight black with a Red interior? Yeah, that'll work.....Or maybe Blue Charcoal with a Parchment interior....Hmmmmmm.......


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

The car arrived today and is sitting in the garage now. :cheers The interior is sunbleached with some tears so it will have to be replaced, typical 40+ year old car thats been sitting a long time and never been touched. I figured on doing everything now and just enjoy it for the next 10+ years. Engine and trans have been rebuilt and it runs great and drives OK but the car sits very low due to the springs being tired. Did get a lot of documentation on the car including the original window sticker, I wonder how rare that is. Definitely agree with you about the gold paint and interior, car doesnt look good that way, will have to do something with it. Decisions are in my future. :willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The cars did sit somewhat low.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I HAVE seen a Tiger Gold '66 that looked pretty good....black interior, with red fender liners, red brake drums, and (I think) red pinstripe. Sharp looking car. Check out the Ultimate GTO Picture Site and you can look at '66 GTO's in every color combo imaginable, especially if you use their "dream car picker" option. That might help.......


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Rukee, it definitely sits lower than normal especially the rear. And thanks geeteeohguy, didnt notice that feature before. Beats googling different colors with 1966 GTO. I was looking through the documentation and I have the original order form, sales invoice, build sheet, looks like everything. :cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Verry sweet to have all that documentation!!


----------



## Quickdraw (Aug 28, 2009)

A black top can soften all the gold.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Quickdraw said:


> A black top can soften all the gold.


Thats an idea! Although I dont want a vinyl top but they did still do the painted top back then. I have limited my choices down to the original colors or marina turquoise with parchment interior.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Grabber, if you like the Marina turgoise, check out Verdoro Green. It was a special order color for '67, popular in '68. I think a Verdoro green '67 with parchment interior would look great. There's one on the picture site, I believe.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Silver69GTO said:


> In my opinion it would depend on the original color. If the car is green with black interior, I would bet it would sell for more if it was re-painted a period correct red/ black or blue.
> Those are the more desirable colors and it usually doesn't matter if it was original to the car.


Hey, what's wrong with a green car with a black interior??!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry, Green Goat...Since I've been living in HOT central California, I don't even think of black interiors anymore, even though I love 'em. They're one of my favorites. Depends on where youlive. My first GTO (and first car) was a Platinum Silver '66 with a black interior. It was quite the looker.....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Actually, mine came from the factory with Parchment but was changed out to black b/4 I bought it. I did get the original interior with the car but have since traded the buckets for custom upholstery work on the rear seat to match my current buckets. My dad bought a new '72 Charger that was green with a white interior. It did look sharp. I loved that car. He knew it, but couldn't afford to keep it so I could have it. Had to trade it in on a '78 Impala. I had just turned 16 and had no money to even think about buying it even at a discount.
If I lived in a "hot" climate, I'm sure i'D BE CHANGING MY TUNE ABOUT THE BLACK INTERIOR. Unfortunately, I live in the frozen north. Need the black to stay warm since my heater is being bypassed...


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

The restore guy came today an looked over my car. A bit of bad news I have a bit of rust in both doors but a lot of good news. He said it was in a lot better shape than he expected and should be an easy car to restore. Ill be getting it painted Marina Turquoise with parchment interior. Ill be getting his estimate late next week. :cheers


----------



## Gator67 (Jun 17, 2009)

I too struggled somewhat with the color choice for my 67. The car was originally Linden green with black interior and top. I thought about going with red for awhile, but ultimately decided on the original color (but with parchment interior and white top). I really like red, but more so, I was concerned that you just don't see too many green GTOs around on the street, at shows and auctions, or in GTO books that depict concourse cars. I interpreted this as indicating green is an undesirable color. But I think they actually made a lot of green GTOs back in the 60s (wish I knew how many). I've come to believe that owners repainted in different colors because the metallics didn't hold up very well, and dull greens are not very pleasing to the eye. I owned a Linden green LeMans back in the early 80s, and never liked the color much for that reason. I didn't hate it, but I thought it was kind of boring. Recently, however, I saw a goat repainted in Linden Green using BC/CC, and it looked fantastic. The color was more vivid and had much more depth. I suspect the same will be true of Mariner Turquoise metallic. My car was taken down to bare metal, and now it's in epoxy primer waiting to go on the rotisserie.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

On my 65 the paint code is 0-0, which means it was a special ordered color. I think if you are lucky enough to have this then you could paint it any color you wanted. I choose an orginal color but reduced the amount of turqueous in the paint.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

I got the estimate, about $35K for everything. They can start around Thanksgiving and be done by late April.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

is it the car in your avatar that you are restoring?? I'm curious as to what "everything" is for $35k- That seems like ALOT of money for a paint job. I just might be cheap though


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes thats the car.
Everything is:
Gas tank replaced
Underneath power washed and undercoated
Rear Springs and shocks
Front Springs, shocks and entire new front end
Engine rubber gaskets, main seal, water pump replaced
Washer motor and heater core replaced
Rust spots and dents repaired
Radiator, hoses and belts replaced
Exhaust system
Disc brakes in front, changeover from single cell to dual cell master and add power brakes
Engine compartment detailed
Trunk detailed
Interior completely replaced
Trim repairing and choming
AND
A paint job!
I think that covers it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Grabber, the Marina Turqoise /parchment interior is a sharp looking combo....waaaay nicer than gold. Gator, I don't know what's wrong with me, but I LOVE the pale greens of the mid year cars, especially Palmetto Green ('65) and Linden Green ('67). A lot of folks seem to hate these pale greens, but not me. I think your convert will look excellent. And, it will be correct, too---a bonus. I just wish my convert was any color originally except gold. Yech. You are right, there were a TON of goats in the '60's....but they were all '68's and '69's! Very rare to see an Alpine Green '64, Palmetto '65 or a Linden '66-'67. Verdoro green was THE hot color in '68....but it was developed in '67 as a Firebird color. A GM Bigwig's wife bought an ashtray that color, and management had the green blended to match the ashtray to paint the wifes car....it was so popular, it was a hit. Little known is the fact that it was a special order color in '67 on the GTO. I always wanted to build a Verdoro Green '65 ragtop with a parchment interior, 421, and 4 speed.....someday...............


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I meant TON of GREEN Goats in the '60's.....but they were all '68 and '69 models! Too much of a hurry again.............


----------



## Gator67 (Jun 17, 2009)

Grabber, OK, I'll say it....35k seems kind of high, especially if you're not having major body work done (replacing body panels and sections of the trunk, floor, etc) or having other parts restored or gone through (dash, gauges, console, wiring harnesses, steering wheel, wheels, glass, etc.). I'm not saying that your shop is necessarily out of line (maybe prices are a lot higher in your part of the country), but it might be worthwhile to get multiple quotes, if you haven't done this already. I'm not one to go with the lowest quote, but it might be worthwhile, if for nothing else, piece of mind. 

I spent several months researching shops for my 67 convertible, which I wanted to be a really nice #2. I got estimates for a frame-on, along the lines of what you're doing, as well as a soup to nuts frame-off (including a performance engine re-build, powder coated frame and suspension parts, aftermarket AC, etc.). The estimates for the frame-on ranged from about 12k to 27k, and the frame-off estimates ranged from 25k to 65k. I ultimately found an shop that specializes in Pontiac muscle cars, which I think is a big bonus because the owner could give me a solid estimate, buy that I mean a written promise that the price won't be more than the estimate. No other place would do this, except for the shops at the high end of the price range. The shop also does things the right way and produces excellent deliverables, at least as good as anything else I saw. I know they get repeat business from customers who want their classics restored--good indicator of customer satisfaction. I pretty much decided to go with this shop before getting the estimate for these reasons, and so you can imagine how happy I was to learn that their estimate was somewhat lower than the average of the estimates I received from the other shops. The downside is that the shop is that it's 4 hours away from my house (I'll face a big decision in 6 months as to whether I want to drive the car home or have it transported). But 3 months into the project, I couldn't be happier with my decision. I guess I'm telling you this because I benefitted greatly from spending a lot of time up front researching shops. I almost went with the first place I considered, but in hindsight I think it would have been a very costly mistake.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Ya Gator, that number shocked me a bit too. I was figuring high side would be $25K. I live just outside of Chicago and this place is in Chicago proper. The price does include the dash being done because of the color change and the windshield and rear window will both be pulled out and reinstalled and the console will be restored as well. I will be getting a few more estimates in the coming weeks and know well not to go to a low balling guy, once they get the car apart its "extra" time. Much rather have a guy talk straight with me from the begining.

Thanks geeteeohguy, I always liked blue green colors.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well that is A LOT of work that you are having someone else do- I can see it adding up to that much- especially at $70-100 buck an hour + all the parts- definately get that estimate in writing- nothing worse than gettin 1/2 way done then having them say it gonna cost another 10 k


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep but there are always extras in this venture I have been warned so I figure add 10% to any number they give me which makes sense because they dont know whats going to be behind things they take off. I got restoration guy #2 and #3 picked out and may see guy #2 today.


----------



## Oxen (Sep 8, 2010)

I understand that changing the outside color decreases value.
Does the same go for changing the interior color?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

As a general rule, anytime you change the way a GTO came off the factory line according to PHS, you're decreasing the value.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Bottom line is~ if you plan to keep the car and drive it forever then paint it the color you want. If you plan to repaint and sell the car, then go the original color.


----------



## lbring (Mar 19, 2006)

Rukee said:


> Bottom line is~ if you plan to keep the car and drive it forever then paint it the color you want. If you plan to repaint and sell the car, then go the original color.


:agree My orginal color was white, with white vinyl top and parchment interior. That is just way to white for me, plus the white vinyl on a white car just doesn't make much sense to me. I plan on keeping it forever, so I'm going for Carosel Red. Just debating on keeping the vinyl top (as something different) or not. The top is practically new and in great shape so would hate to trash it. I'm just cheap that way.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

In a depressed economy, $35K will buy a very special car. Or a couple of them. Unless you have the extra money to dump into a restoration, this is really the time to be a buyer and get cars for pennies on the dollar. If you want the redo done, negotiate a price on your retoration and not base it on $80 an hour, local shops are at $30 an hour.
$35K for a non frame off? That's crazy.
I did my Lemans to compete against a $80K frame off Judge, see how I do at the shows.. Owner said I'm lucky, because all he can do is polish his car. I would rather build then buy.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

For some reason I too am liking the Mariner Turquoise choice but I just can't put my finger on why.....haha


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow this thread brings back memories of last year. Total restoration cost was just over $41K and I know I took the right route. Just about everything was redone and I have a car that wont need anything but oil changes and tune ups for the next 10 years.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

If your paint code is 00 like I have on my 65 you can paint any color because the 00 was the code for a special ordered color that was not the list of colors to choose from or the car was Tiger Gold.


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

From what I'm reading the preference is 1. Original color, 2. other year correct factory color, 3. whatever you like. Since mine was originally Linden Green and now XXXX Silver, and it doesn't have the original motor, I intend to take option 3. Eventually, I'd like to put in an LS2/M56 6 speed trans from an 05/06 GTO in it as well.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mike, you're going to make me scream.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

grabber said:


> Yes thats the car.
> Everything is:
> Gas tank replaced
> Underneath power washed and undercoated
> ...


sounds like a lot for what you are getting. as long as you understand you are paying 35k to fix a car that probably would be worth 25k.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i think the red with white vinyl top looks classic and classy .


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Mike, you're going to make me scream.


You know, I thought of you when I wrote that! Not to worry, I have to build the wife a house first before I'm "allowed" to do that to the GTO.


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

grabber said:


> I got the estimate, about $35K for everything. They can start around Thanksgiving and be done by late April.


Grabber, just throught I'd throw out some number on some current restos I'm having done. '65 T-Bird: Approx $15K for bodywork, paint, rubber, tires, all new interior, stereo, remove and paint engine, engine bay, and restore trunk. Donor car was $1500, complete and running with minimal surface rust. Will be repainting wheels and using the original hubcaps. '68 Mustang: donor car was a crusty shell with an auto trans in the trunk. No motor, trashed interior, missing a lot of trim. Total resto price is $24K. That's for a new built motor, rebuilt trans, body and paint (holes in roof, hood replaced, door replaced, trunk restored to original, Radio, AC, 4 disc brakes, entire interior, almost all the trim, new gas tank, bumpers, etc. On top of that, I'm providing new 15" Magnum 500's with BFG Radial TAs. Looking at close to $27-$28K when all done. '64 Riviera free donor car from father in law. Will probably be $33K when it's all done. It needs everything and parts are more expensive than Mustangs. Again, this is just three different restos with different levels of work to give you some reference. IMO, I respectfully think that your $35K is high and would encourage further price shopping.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

My '66 is coded Palmetto Green (HH), but I just can't do that... haha
Blue Charcoal (BB) is my choice for the first 20 years I'll own it...

I would go back to factory if I get in some mood to go all original, but then I'd have to drop power steering, power brakes, and move the 4spd on the floor back up to a column 3spd. And those are upgrades I don't want to let go of.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mal, your car came with a column mounted three speed? (also, you should check out Gator67's green '67 on the pyforumsonline. It's a beaut....)


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, it did, but someone before me already stripped out the shifter linkage starting at the column, then they cut the floor and dropped in a 4 speed Muncie ('70 chevelle coded). I rebuilt the tranny, adding the porch, among other little correct parts, and am going with it.

I hear the 3spd column shifters are rare to see. True?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've never seen one or heard of one on a GTO. I don't know anybody who has, either. All base GTO's seem to have come with the Ford built Dearborn 3 speed and a Hurst floor shifter.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Weird. My PHS has it chosen on page 1

3 speed Man. - _Fully synchronized_ - COL. SHIFT EXC W. SPRINT

and on the 3rd page under Manifest Transmission Codes (COL.77) the chosen option reads-

5 - 3 Speed manual - column shift


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mal. yours is the first I've ever heard of, on more thatn 30 years of GTO-ing. I wonder if yours was special ordered? Did it have a bench seat, too?


----------



## 151007 (Jul 22, 2009)

crustysack said:


> basically its a question of would you rather drive something you love to look at or something you know is worth more money- I myself married for love


Yeah, me too. I'll never make that mistake again!


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

Some of them did come with column 3-speed. I have personally seen two in the past 40 years. Very,Very rare. I was on a different GTO forum a while back and one member posted a thread about talking to Jim Wagner at a big Pontiac car show about this. And Jim verified to him that a three speed column mounted manual was available back in the mid 60's.


----------

